# Aquarium Make Over



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

That is nice. It is a great looking setup that will last a long time.


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Great job on the video. It was neat to see the entire process of the transformation.

You guys are doing a really neat job with ADG Vibe so far. Keep it up!


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice! Sadly though when i used to service aquariums, I've seen tanks far worse than that one...poor fish.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

fyi...that old 'gravel' wasn't gravel...it was all trumpet snail shells.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Haha, there are plenty of tanks like that on this forum. It's the natural method! :icon_roll

Great job. You've obviously still got the touch. In the future, I'd love to see what goes into an ADG paludarium as that style is sparsely documented.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

You guys did an amazing job with that setup! Vibe is doing an amazing job.... I love seeing all you pros setting up tanks and such. I would really be interested in seeing a couple real "Nature Aquariums" though... Especially South American ones. Still, I love the way you guys are going with this!
Regards,
Jake


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks JakeJ and Booger,

JakeJ, don't worry, everything will get it's turn in video sooner or later!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Loved the video! Great job with that aquarium. Come to my dentist's office and do an aquarium makeover... they really need one! LOL.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks az! Too bad you aren't in houston since we are volunteering this kind of service to clients we would normally not take up.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Boy what a difference! I bet that Dr. wished he'd called you all months ago. Hope he gives is friends your number. I always love to see aquariums in doctor's offices. It's much better than the virtual reality of the movie loop!


----------

